# Cancellation of Free Zone Visa



## Indianinsharjah (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Everybody,
I, myself came to sharjah to work in a company based in Hamriyah free zone, sharjah in may 2014.The company due to lack of orders has reduced the staff by 70% & i got terminated in march 2015. I, myself requested the company to extend my visa for 3 months so that i could find a new job here. As the market was down i couldn't find a job within the time & requested for another 2 months extention of visa which they accepted as they too had no money to pay my final settlement. By god's grace i got a job 3 weeks back in Abu dhabi & the new company asked me to immediately send my cancelled visa copy so that they could arrange the new visa. But my old company has to pay a certain amount of money to the Hamriyah free zone since long & due to it my company has been black listed by them & they are not willing to cancel any visas of our company for the last 1 month. When i asked the HR they are telling that the management will arrange the payment in 1 or 2 days since the last 2 weeks but they didnt. They are telling now that they don't exactly know when the management will issue the money. so i directly went to the hamriyah free zone officials & requested them but they told me they couldn't do anything about it as long as the company doesn't pay the money. Now my new company has ordered me to send the Cancelled visa copy by 29th sep 2015 otherwise i will loose the job. Now i am in a dilemma what to do. Can i go to the Ministry of labour office & make a complaint against my company? Suggestions would be really appreciated.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Indianinsharjah said:


> Now i am in a dilemma what to do. Can i go to the Ministry of labour office & make a complaint against my company? Suggestions would be really appreciated.


Yes please. Cannot see any other way to force the issue.
All the best!


----------

